# Who makes LED towers for Surefire MN-xx series?



## Rezarf (Nov 7, 2010)

Total newb here.



Trying to find the name of a company or individual who can convert/build LED towers for the surefire MN series of bulbs.



I have a Turbo head on a m900 weapon light that I would like to hop-up for maximum throw and LED's seem the way to go.



If anyone has a lead for a newb, that'd be great!


----------

